# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livre pour apprendre le C

## Invit1

Bonjour

J'ai voulu apprendre le c il y a une semaine et j'avais dj le livre c all-in-one reference for dummies . . . http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=594200

Je l'ai regard un peu et je le trouve trs bien!!!

Est-ce que c'est une impression ou est-ce que le livre est correct pour apprendre?

Merci!

voici un lien vers le site web des livres.

http://www.c-for-dummies.com/

----------


## Franck.H

Tu as celui l sinon : http://c.developpez.com/livres/#L2100490184  :;):

----------


## vg-matrix

Concernant un livre pour apprendre le C, cela dpend de celui qui veut apprendre. Un expert peut te dire que tel livre est bon mais trs souvent il te le dit selon son niveau de comprhension  lui qui n'est as forcement le tien. Je te conseille donc chercher des cours en ligne ou en librairie puis choisir celui que tu comprends le mieux avant de te lancer dans le C. ::D:

----------


## Invit1

merci de votre aide

J'ai continu  regarder celui que j'ai et je le trouve vraiment bien..

Merci encore

Alex

----------

